# Help with bottle ID (lowercase "a" makers mark)



## JALTMAN1103 (Oct 5, 2017)

Dug this bottle from my property. Other bottles dug from same area date 1930s-1950s. Dimensions are 8 in high, 2 in deep, 3 in wide. The only markings are what appears to be a lowercase "a" at top and the number 87 at bottom.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 5, 2017)

Reminds me off the Hair Gel Bottles from the 60's. LEON.


----------



## JALTMAN1103 (Oct 5, 2017)

hemihampton said:


> Reminds me off the Hair Gel Bottles from the 60's. LEON.


Could be... I've found Fitch's & Vitalis tonic bottles in the same area. 

This is all New to me. I don't think I've found anything of monetary value, but learning about how the tenant farmers lived in the 30s - 50s has been fun and enlightening. I'm sure I'll have many more questions, as I have unearthed hundreds of bottles in the past 2 months. They range from tiny vials (possibly animal vaccines from hog farm) to Coke & Pepsi bottles, larger RX bottles, Clorox bottles, etc.

Thanks again for the info!

Jonathan Altman 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 6, 2017)

I have seen Witch Hazel bottles that look like that from the 1920s to early 1930s. I have seen some labeled ones on ebay before.


----------



## JALTMAN1103 (Oct 6, 2017)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> I have seen Witch Hazel bottles that look like that from the 1920s to early 1930s. I have seen some labeled ones on ebay before.


Cool. I'll search for those.

Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RelicRaker (Oct 6, 2017)

From the shape I'm thinking witch hazel or rubbing alcohol.


----------



## JALTMAN1103 (Oct 6, 2017)

RelicRaker said:


> From the shape I'm thinking witch hazel or rubbing alcohol.


Found one similar to mine...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

